# Ork Oil Trukk for GorkaMorka + 40k



## DJ_Wax (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm pretty new to these 40K stuff and Gorkamorka stuff I only started less then a year ago, last year november  
Since then I've only played one 40k battle and a lot of Gorkamorka battles. 

Suddenly after a while I got to think of making my own Ork Oil Trukk for a game in Gorkamorka and maybe I can use it later on (or a part of it) in 40K anyway here are some pictures from the start till the finished Trukk. Only thing that is missing are the Orks themself for the moment because I didn't finish them yet. 

I used two Ork Trukks and some other stuff for it, also some parts from Ork Bikes and stuff  

Anyway I hope to get some replies, hints, tips, and more from you specialists  

Greetzzz

Wax


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like some ones been watching Mad Max II :biggrin:

Impressively large build, I love the trukk cab. Propa Orkie!

This would make a great piece for scenario missions or as an objective.

On a forum note if you reduce the images by about 50% before uploading them to you host the auto resize on the forum won't take so long to make them viewable.


----------



## DJ_Wax (Sep 10, 2011)

Hehe Mad Max II was indeed one of my inspirations but other stuff too  
The size of the two parts together is a lil bit larger then an A4 format paper  

Also indeed it's part of a scenario mission (couldn't come to that name when I was posting hehe tnx for that!) 

On the forum note, I'll remember that for later!!  

Tnx for the comment !


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Oooh, i do love a good scratch build, and this sir is a job well done! This is a really cool concept and i admire your patience with the bottle, getting spray paint to stick to that kinda plastic is a real pain in the backside, just be careful not to bash it around because it will peel of easily!


----------



## DJ_Wax (Sep 10, 2011)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Oooh, i do love a good scratch build, and this sir is a job well done! This is a really cool concept and i admire your patience with the bottle, getting spray paint to stick to that kinda plastic is a real pain in the backside, just be careful not to bash it around because it will peel of easily!


Well actually with a good layer of basecoating it wasn't a problem at all to keep the paint on it afterwards  it works perfectly and I can drag it around without a problem  it doesn't come off  

the glue was a pain in the backside (using your words) because it was ok to put on but it had to be almost completely dry before it would stick else it would glide away constantly 

For some parts I used some pins to get them together and some thumbtacks (hope it's a good english word for it)  but it all worked out fine and dandy  

Also tnx a lot for the compliment


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice job from concept to execution. Looks seriously orky. The paint job is very nice as well. There's only one thing I'd change. Add more shootaz!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Proper orky bit of work that. Very tidy bit of gear. I could see the mad max inspiration too. Very impressive work.


----------



## DJ_Wax (Sep 10, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice job from concept to execution. Looks seriously orky. The paint job is very nice as well. There's only one thing I'd change. Add more shootaz!


Tnx for the compliment , I had a lot of tips from friends about the paint job  they teached me a lot  also about the shootaz thing, they will be Orks, I'm planning to add some burnas on it carried by the orks and then some others with "normal" guns. Because it's for Gorkamorka especially and the rules there are, all the orks that can fit on the truck are on the truck not more not less  (that's why the big platform on top of the tanker, the smaller platform at the back of the tanker and then a small platform at the middletop part of the truck  )




shaantitus said:


> Proper orky bit of work that. Very tidy bit of gear. I could see the mad max inspiration too. Very impressive work.


Tnx for the compliment , also it's only my second vehicle I ever made  my other one is also an Ork trukk but only have pictures from it when it's finished  so not gonna post it here


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool looking build mate!


----------



## DJ_Wax (Sep 10, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Very cool looking build mate!


tnx mate


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Properly orky indeed. A well executed model, and a very cool concept. Keep up the good work and you'll be a warboss someday. Rep for the nice work.


----------

